
California Employers Must Provide Salary Ranges When Asked - binalpatel
https://leginfo.legislature.ca.gov/faces/billTextClient.xhtml?bill_id=201720180AB168
======
noemit
I've been watching this for a while. I think it's great but afraid it might be
another piece of barely enforceable employment law.

------
tlb
Is "0 to ∞" a valid answer to salary range? If not, how narrow does the range
have to be?

~~~
noemit
It has to be the actual salary range for the position.

~~~
madcaptenor
And that can be very wide. For example, for my employer, a typical job where
the midpoint of the salary range is X will have a range from 0.6X to 1.4X.

------
binalpatel
Thought I'd repost this - given it took effect on January 1st. Employers can
also no longer ask for, or try to obtain, salary history as well.

~~~
dragonwriter
And even if it falls in their lap, can't use it set salary for new employees.

 _Except_ if the applicant has salary history that is public information under
state or federal law (basically, public employees), in which case the salary
history provisions of the new law do not apply at all: not only can they ask
for and try to obtain such history (unsurprising, as it is public), they can
use it as a basis for setting salary offers.

